# Der Auserwählte



## robertneo (23. Juni 2007)

so wie ich es verstnadnen habe kann "Der Auserwählte" sowohl im nahkampf was reißen und kämpf an vordester front und kann uach magie benutzen . Ander sals bei SPALTA ,der wie ich finde was vom krieger(wegen wut aufbau) in wow hat .

Ist "Der Auserwählte" nun so eine art pala in böser ausführung oder wie kann sich das vorstellen


----------



## Kartoffel (23. Juni 2007)

der Auserwählte wird die Meele/Tank Klasse des Chaos sein


----------



## robertneo (23. Juni 2007)

mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen ?? bitte um mehr infos ich versteh aus dem kuddl muddl nicht was in der beschreibung steht^^


----------



## Barret (23. Juni 2007)

also ich denke mal ... zumindest so wie es in der Beschreibung steht ... das er sich auch selbst buffen kann so bissel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Die dunklen Gaben unterstützen die herausragenden Kampffähigkeiten der Auserkorenen, indem sie ihre Ausdauer und Stärke erhöhen und ihnen sogar die Winde der Magie zugänglich machen


siehe: Chosen Beschreibung

vllt kann er ja auch so bissel magische Kräfte für den Nahkampf einsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aphazel (24. Juni 2007)

Ich denke auch das er sich wohl selbst buffen kann oder vllt ne aura oder sowas aufbauen kann 
leider ist ja noch zu wenig bekannt um es genau zu sagen.

mfg Aphazel


----------



## Leichenlager07 (24. Juni 2007)

Auf jeden Fall is es kein schwuler Pala, sondern n großer, starker, böser Tank mit einigen magischen Nebenfertigkeiten.


----------



## Barret (25. Juni 2007)

Also wenns nen pala wäre dann ... naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pala passt net auf die böse seite meiner Meinung nach^^


----------



## Bisc (25. Juni 2007)

Vergleicht doch War nicht immer mit WoW

WoW stinkt einfach nur


----------



## Barret (25. Juni 2007)

wo du recht hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomseeker (27. Juni 2007)

die chosen chaos meanmaschine is sicher kein "pala" . er kann sich net heilen , wohl eher in kampfraserei steigern, und warum zur hölle sollte sich ein chosen auch heilen müssn, da steht ja nach dem ersten schwertstreich kein feind mehr


----------



## Syli (11. Juli 2007)

Doomseeker schrieb:


> die chosen chaos meanmaschine is sicher kein "pala" . er kann sich net heilen , wohl eher in kampfraserei steigern, und warum zur hölle sollte sich ein chosen auch heilen müssn, da steht ja nach dem ersten schwertstreich kein feind mehr




1. paladine haben nicht immer die fähigkeiten sich oder andere zu heilen, dies ist bei einigen pala klassen sicher richtig aber nicht bei allen, bei Diablo hatte der pala zwar ne heal aura aber naja... bei DAoC auch nur ne heal aura...


desweiteren denke ich das es eine Hybrid melee alla DAoC wird... Reaver -> Valkyrie -> vw ect...


----------



## Doomseeker (11. Juli 2007)

hmm? hybrid.. ein chaos chosen. für mich echt net denkbar, weil alles was ein auserwählter kann is drauf haun, etwas genauer als ein ork das wars aber auch. wie im tabletop auch, da sonst "fast" alle klassen irgentwie scho hintergrundmässig vorhanden sind, und viele warhammer fans die klassen kennen denk ich halt stark an den metzeler net an nen hybriden.

aber alles is offen. fällt mir grad der schwarzork dazu ein der halt net ganz stimmig is mit der warhammer geschichte aber naja, darauf versteifen will ich mich jetzt auch net.


----------



## gorgutz (22. Juli 2007)

ich denke auch nicht dass der auserwählte der Pala WAR's wird, also nicht mit dauergeheile usw.

wer sich einmal über die krieger des chaos und insbesondere des tzeentch informiert, der würde erkennen dass die krieger des tzeentch zu den mächtigsten des gesamten warhammer (fantasy)-universums gehören, eben weil sie sowohl mächtige krieger sind als auch die winde der magie beherrschen, will heißen, um es mal in "zockersprache" auszudrücken, dass sie sowohl dick tanken können als auch buffs, dmg-spells usw beherrschen.

würde dass aber so umgesetzt werden, wären die "Chosen" viel zu imba, daher denke ich mal dass sie vllt die ein oder andre aura bekommen, vllt im späteren spielverlauf auch magische angriffe a la feuerbälle oder so.

aber: dass werden wir alles früh genug erfahren, doch ich fühle eure ungeduld nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so long,
War is coming!


----------



## Axen (22. Juli 2007)

Es wir in WAR keine imba klassen geben das Spiel soll so aufgebaut sein das man mit jeder "Klasse" jede andere "Klasse" schalgen kann, wenn man seine "Klasse" versteht, egal wie gut der Gegner Equipt ist.
Und auch egal ob er vllt 7 Level über dir ist. 
Außerdem hat jede "Klasse" seine Spezialfähigkeiten, die es möglich machen jeden zu töten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomseeker (22. Juli 2007)

entschuldigt den vergleich aber,  bei wow kann man genau so mit jeder klasse jede andere besiegen, is total schnuppe. die anderen 2 vergleiche sehe ich net so axan, 1 wege den eqip unterschied, warum sollte ich dann besseres eqip holen wenn mich jeder fertig machen kann egal welches eqip ich hab, und 2 warum dann lvln?


----------



## Isegrim (22. Juli 2007)

Tut mir leid, aber da muß ich widersprechen. WoW PvP ist als Schere, Stein, Papier konzipiert.


----------



## Axen (23. Juli 2007)

Genau das will ich doch sagen^^
in WAR gibt es kein Schere Stein papier System so wie ich das bisher gelesen habe

und ich will sagen das es in WoW schon zu viele Addons gibt die jede Klasse so einfach zu spielen machen das man fast nur gutes Equipment braucht


----------



## sid90 (15. August 2007)

Also,noch einmal zusammengefasst.Der Auserkorene wird beim Chaos die Rolle des Tanks einnehmen,auch wenn immer gesagt wird,das bei Warhammer Online niemand in eine Rolle gedrängt wird.Da er aber die einzige Klasse ist,die schwere Rüstung tragen kann,wird es zwangsläufig darauf hinaus laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Natürlich kann man als Auserkorener auch auf Damage gehen.Man schnappt sich nen Zweihänder,etc. und rockt auch damit,allerdings wird man als Auserkorener nicht soviel Schaden austeilen können,wie der Chaosbarbar,da er nunmal die Melee-Damage-Dealer Rolle beim Chaos ausfüllt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (16. August 2007)

also is er eher ein vergelterpala der Schaden macht, oder?


----------



## sid90 (16. August 2007)

Tjo muss ganz ehrlich sagen,dass ich keine Ahnung habe,was du meinst,da ich dieses "MMORPG" von Schneesturm nie so richtig gespielt habe und das auch sehr gut war.Der Auserkorene ist das,was ich oben geschrieben habe,kann schon sein,dass er somit in das Schema eines Vergelter-Palas passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImreNagy (16. August 2007)

Ich glaube, dass er eher so ne Art Champion mit Schild wird (DAoC) -> Mehr Schaden als der Fian, also der klassische Tank, aber eben immer noch ein Tank (weil Schild).


----------



## Doomseeker (16. August 2007)

nur ohne bubble, ohne heal, und viel viel böser.

und ich merkst zwar an mir selbst aber bitte, vergleicht net alles mit wow


----------



## colamix (19. August 2007)

ich hab ihn so verstanden das er halt eine art dmg krieger ist mit magischen fähigkeiten.
die rüstungsstärke spielt dabei keine rolle nur weil er schwäre rüstung trägt muss er doch net glei ein tank sein.


----------



## Barret (19. August 2007)

Mythic zu folge soll er aber der Tank sein beim Chaos (jede Rasse hat range dps, "healer" (nenn ich jez mal so^^), meel dps und tank)


----------



## colamix (19. August 2007)

Barret schrieb:


> Mythic zu folge soll er aber der Tank sein beim Chaos (jede Rasse hat range dps, "healer" (nenn ich jez mal so^^), meel dps und tank)



jo aber wenn man sich das ganze mal durchliest steht da drin das der sau viel dmg machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ein gefährlicher gegner is also kanns au kein deff sein^^ wenn er deff is spiel ich ihn wohl net, 2h waffen kann er ja tragen also bin ich zuversichtlich


----------



## Doomseeker (20. August 2007)

es wird so oder so keinen typischen deffchar geben.

nur der main melee dmgdealer wird wohl der barbar bleiben.

obwohl hintergrundgetreu das der chaos chosen sein müsste


----------



## colamix (30. August 2007)

Doomseeker schrieb:


> es wird so oder so keinen typischen deffchar geben.
> 
> nur der main melee dmgdealer wird wohl der barbar bleiben.
> 
> obwohl hintergrundgetreu das der chaos chosen sein müsste



jo ich denke das man mit den denen gut dmg machen kann allerdings net wenn man mit 1h waffe + schild rumrennt wie der schwarz ork der wird wohl noch mehr deff sein^^


----------



## Corenn (7. September 2007)

colamix schrieb:


> jo aber wenn man sich das ganze mal durchliest steht da drin das der sau viel dmg machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also auf unteren Leveln teilt er schon einmal ganz ordentlich aus (zumindest an meinem Sigmar-Priester). Allerdings kann man auf lvl8/9 noch nicht wirklich von Klassenbalance sprechen.


----------



## Gothmorg (14. Oktober 2007)

Doch, doch, bei WAR ist das auch Stein, Schere, Papier. Das wurd in dem Video zu den Archtypes glaub ich gesagt.
Tanks sind stark gegen Melee-DPSler und schwach gegen Ranged DPSler.
Melee-DPSler sind stark gegen Ranged-DPSler und schwach gegen Tanks.
Ranged DPSler sind stark gegen Tanks und schwach gegen Melee-DPSler.
Was die Heiler angeht finde ich das aus dem Podcast etwas merkwürdig, weil man die ja gar nicht in einen Topf schmeißen kann, weil manche Nahkampf und manche Fernkampf sind. Da würde ich dann sagen, beim Sigmarpriester ist das wie beim Tank, beim Zeloten, hmm, kA, ist der auch ein bisschen Nahkampf oder Fernkampf, naja, jenachdem dann halt wie beim Melee- oder Ranged-DPSler. Beim Schamanen, beim Erzmagier und beim Runenpriester ist das wie bei Ranged-DPSler, würd ich mal sagen.

Und was das Zaubern des Chosen angeht denk ich mal, damit sind Schwächungs-Debuffs und evtl DoTs gemeint, jedenfalls auf keinen Fall heilen. Vllt ist auch einfach nur gemeint, dass der seine Waffen und/oder Rüstungen durch Zauber spezialisieren kann, sodass sie z.B. gut gegen Zauberer oder andere Tanks sind.


----------



## MarfOne (30. Oktober 2007)

Servus,

was mich eigentlich mal brennender Intressieren würde , ob man als Chosen auch auf DW gehen kann oder wieder eingeschränkt wird in der wahl seiner Waffen... Den im Trailer sieht man ihn ja mit 2 Waffen auf den Priester eindreschen und im Tabletop kann er auch 2 Waffen tragen wenn ich mich recht entsinnen kann.

MfG Marf

PS: auf den Screens sieht man ihn ja leider nur mit 2H oder nur 1H


----------



## Vakahma (11. November 2007)

Die Frage stell ich mir auch.Es währe aber echt schade, wenn er nur als tank gebraucht wird, ich dachte eher an einen krieger der sehr viel dmg raushauen und einstecken kann.


----------



## Vakahma (11. November 2007)

Hi leute,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob der Auserwählte auch 2 Waffen tragen kann.Würde mich echt interessieren


----------



## Funnykov (11. November 2007)

ich (der auserwählte) brauche keine waffen ich töte mit der macht meiner gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakahma (12. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Safed (12. November 2007)

Huhu,

einfach Nachzulesen Hier

oder wenn du nicht auf den Link willst kleine zusammenfassung:



> Das Aussehen des Auserkorenen
> # 	Trägt eine schwere Rüstung aus seltsam geformten Bestandteilen, die kunstvoll verziert und mit den Farben und Symbolen Tzeentchs geschmückt ist.
> # Verwendet schwere Schilde, die das Wappen und andere Symbole des Rabengottes tragen.
> # Führt gewaltige Nahkampfwaffen, die auf höheren Stufen aufgrund der verderblichen Macht zu knistern beginnen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sterntaler (12. November 2007)

Handwaffe und Schild oder Zweihandwaffe aber keine zwei Handwaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakahma (12. November 2007)

sicher?? im trailer trägt er 2 handwaffen.


----------



## Kresse (12. November 2007)

Junge wenn Sterntaler sagt, der Chosen kann sie nicht tragen, dann kann er auch keine tragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem muss der Chaoskrieger im Trailer ja kein Chosen sein, denn nicht jeder Chaoskrieger erhält von den Chaosgöttern die Ehre zum Chosen zu werden.
Aber im TT sind Chosen durchaus in der Lage zwei Einhandwaffen zu tragen.
Das er es in WAR nicht kann, wird wohl daran liegen, dass er die Tanklasse des Chaos ist.
Der Chosen ist nunmal kein flinker Elf, der durch die Gegend hüpft und seine Feined mit zwei Waffen bekämpft.
Er ist ein Panzer, ein Schildwall - Schnelle Angriffe mit 2 Waffen wirst du bei ihm also nicht erleben.
Aber in den Texten, die man bereits lesen konnte stand, dass der Chosen je nachdem ob er einen Zweihänder oder eine Einhandwaffe und einen Schild trägt unterschiedliche Skills einsetzen kann.


----------



## Matumbo (12. November 2007)

im trailer is kein chosen sondern ein chaosbarbar wenn man n bissel auf der seite rum guckt steht das da bei den konzeptzeichnugen zu dem trailer


----------



## Kresse (12. November 2007)

Nein das im Trailer ist defenitiv kein Barbar.
Barbaren tragen mittlere Rüstungen wie Kettenhemden und Leder.
Gelegetlich auch Plattenrüstung um empfindliche Körperzonen ( Schultern  etc ) zu schützen.
Das im Trailer war auf jeden Fall ein Chaoskrieger, denn er trägt wie man deutlich erkennen kann eine Chaosrüstung, die nie ein barbar tragen würde, da nur die stärksten Diener des Chaos eine solche Rüstung erhalten.
Wenn Barbaren sich jedoch bewähren werden sie irgendwann in die Reihen der Chaoskrieger aufgenommen und erhalten schwere Rüstungen.
Also kein Barbar im Trailer - Vor allem da der Barbar ja selber nur eine Handwaffe tragen kann, da seine anderer Arm ja mutiert.

Edit : Man kann beim Making of des Trailers ein Bild sehen auf dem eindeutig Chamion of Chaos steht. Also handelt es sich wie bereits gesagt um einen Chaoskrieger.


----------



## loesch (16. November 2007)

oh man ihr habt ja echt keine ahnung vom chosen

1. er ist eine tank klasse, das bedeutet er kann nicht so viel dmg machen wie ein chaosbarbar, magus, hexenkriegerin usw.

2. seine stärke ist, die gegner mit seinen debuffs wie die slow40% aura und magie wie diesen spell, damit der gegner 50% weniger dmg  an verbündete macht.

3. er übernimmt die rolle als supporter, dass bedeutet blocken, tanken und gegner schwächen.

4. also dieser char spielt sich mehr passiv, wenn man ihn richtig spielen will!


----------



## Vakahma (18. November 2007)

danke erstmal für die antworten.Hmm eig schade naja.


----------



## El Pistolero (18. November 2007)

hammerträger könen auch keine 2 1h waffen tragen oder? *auf offizielle antwort wart*


----------



## Sterntaler (18. November 2007)

Hammerträger können - wenn sie wollen - rechts und links je einen Hammer tragen.


----------



## -Haihappen- (18. November 2007)

Schaut euch mal den WAR Produktions-Videopodcast #10 auf dieser Seite an. Er beantwortet euch vielleicht ein paar Fragen über die verschiedenen Klassen und deren Ausrichtungen. Er befindet sich relativ weit oben -> WAR Produktions-Videopodcast #10.


----------



## El Pistolero (18. November 2007)

ah super danke! alles klar^^


----------



## Hupfdole (30. November 2007)

was mich zum Thema Chosen interessiert: 

da es sich bei ihm ja um die Tankklasse handelt, wird er sicherlich auch ständig tanken müssen (soweit klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ist er dabei allerdings zwingend auf Schild samt 1h angewiesen oder erhält er auch Skills für den Kampf mit einem großen 2-Händer ? Sowas wie Schildblock aus WoW, nur eben als parieren. Oder wird er sich mit ner 2H auf passive Fähigkeiten stützen können (erhöhte Rüstung, ausweichen etc.) ? 

Ist vlt ein wenig Offtopic aber ich hoffe trotzdem auf eine Antwort (vor allem, da sich ja das Sterntalerchen hier rumtreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## -Hannibal- (2. Januar 2008)

also   ich werd den chosen ganz klar spielen 
aber so wie manche hier schreiben höhrt sich des nach ner klasse an die nix kann außer  zu debuffen und zu schwächen 

hat jemand ahnung von den skills vom chosen ??
kann ja nich sein das der nur so defensiv talente hat und keinen kaputt kriegt


----------



## Schattenmann (3. Januar 2008)

Also ehrlich gesagt hatte ich auch lust nen chosen zu zocken aber wenn ich mir die comments hier ma anguck dann überleg ich mir des nochma denn eigentlich dacht man könnt mit dem auc hrichtig dmg raushaun. Klar nich soviel wie nen chaosbarbar oder sone faxen aber immerhin weng was und nix mit blocken, tanken un sowas.
naja ich werd ihn mir ma ansehn...


----------



## -Hannibal- (3. Januar 2008)

also ich stell ihn mir einfach vor wien krieger aus (kann leider mit keinem anderem mmorpg vergleichen) wow
er wird deffskills haben aber natürlich aus off skills  mit denen du schon was anfangen kannst


----------



## watcher92 (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Kann der Auserwählte 2 EInhandwaffen tragen? Und wer sonst noch Infos hat, ich hörs mir gerne an... bisher weiß ich nur dass er schwere Rüstung tragen kann (dazu ein schild und eine Zweihandwaffe), also tanken wird er wahrscheinlich können. Auch geil wäre, wenn jemand ein Video posten könnte... hab bisher keins bei Youtube gesehen... bzw kein Gameplay Video.

Joa das wars schon mal von mir ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für die Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feinkost (9. Januar 2008)

buffed.de Community > Warhammer Online > Zerstörung > Karrieren
da wäre es passender, hab noch nirgends gelesen das er 2 einhandwaffen tragen kann (von schild hab ich auch nichts gehört)
edit: ok ich seh grad das er schild tragen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watcher92 (9. Januar 2008)

Naja was mich auf jeden Fall noch sehr interessiert, ob der Auserwählte beim Damage mit den anderen Klassen mithalten kann, da ich schön gehört habe, dass er ganz sicher die Rolle des Tanks spielen wird. Und joa also Schilde kann er tragen, das kann man ja bei www.warhammeronline.com nachlesen... aber das mit den 2 einhandwaffen würde mich nochmal richtig interessieren...


----------



## Feinkost (9. Januar 2008)

bitte schau da ins forum buffed.de Community > Warhammer Online > Zerstörung > Karrieren da gibts schon einige solcher themen und SuFu nutzen


----------



## colamix (9. Januar 2008)

soviel ich weiß kann er schild/1h waffe und 2h waffen tragen. wobei ich denke das 2h waffen die beste möglichkeit ist.


----------



## -Haihappen- (9. Januar 2008)

Es wurde alles gesagt.. bitte in dem entsprechendem Forum suchen - dort gibt es exakt denselben Thread.

Der Übersicht zur Liebe.. verschoben und closed


----------



## Leige (13. Januar 2008)

hallo
Ich würde mal sagen das er nicht ein tank sein muss un au viel schaden machen kann weil man kann ihn ja unterschiedlich skillen.
Grüß Leige^^


----------



## LionTamer (13. Januar 2008)

Also das er kein Tank sein muß, würde ich so nicht sagen.
In WAR gibt es nunmal keine Hydrid-Klassen sondern nur die vier bekannten Archtypen, daher wird jede Klasse auch auf diese Funktion beschränkt sein, sonst bekäme man Balancing und/oder Spielprobleme.
Um die Rolle des Tanks wird der Chosen sicherlich nicht drumrum kommen. Und sein Schadenspotential wird immer unterhalb dem der Range und Melee-DDs liegen. 

Natürlich wird man ihn wahrscheinlich je nach Meisterschaft so skillen können, daß er eher stark defensiv ausgelegt ist, damit errecht viel einstecken kann. Oder aber eben mehr offensiv, daß er sein Schadenspotential etwas verbessert aber dafür dann auf den anderen Gebieten schwächelt.


----------



## anubas (16. Januar 2008)

keine hybrid klassen? was mit den healern?soweit ich gelesen habe,sollen die klassen nicht so stark eingefahren sein,schon ein bisschen aber nicht so stark wie bei anderen mmos


----------



## LionTamer (16. Januar 2008)

Eine Hydrid-Klasse ist eine Klasse die aktive die Rolle/Funktion einer anderen Klassen übernehmen kann.
zB bei WoW der Druide: Tank und/oder Nahkampf-DD (Feral-Skillung), Fernkampf-DD (Gleichgewicht), Heiler (Widerherstellung).

Mir ist nicht bekannt, daß es bei WAR möglich sein ist, eine Klasse so umzuskillen, daß sie die Funktion einer anderen übernimmt.

Supporter-Klassen in WAR wie der Sigmarpriester oder der Jünger des Khaine werden um ihre Fähigkeiten nutzen zu können, aktiv in den Nahkampf eingreifen müssen. 
Ich persönlich sehe das als einen großen Vorteil der Supporter-Klassen in WAR an, aber das macht sie leider nicht zu einer Hydrid-Klasse. 


Der Schatten-Priester in WoW kann auch über Schattenschaden heilen, bleibt aber in seiner Funktion trotzdem der Heiler.


----------



## !Jo (16. Januar 2008)

also für mich hört sich Chosen auch wie ein aufgebohrter Champion (DaoC) an... nur fraglich, ob es wirklich Debuffs sein werden... das macht doch schon der Zealot mit seinen Harbingern.


----------



## -Hannibal- (17. Januar 2008)

aufgebohrter Champion ?????
kannst so unwissende wie mich die kein plan von daoc haben aufklären was ein champion so alles macht ?


----------



## Kuralian (17. Januar 2008)

Ist euch eigentlich einmal aufgefallen,dass es eine Internetseite gibt,auf welcher die Klassen die sie schon veröffentlicht haben,erklärt werden?

lesen,dann diskutieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und hier nochmal ne umfrage mit knapp 5000 votes von ner amerikanischen seite

ronbreaker		3.1%
Hammerer		2.6%
Rune Priest		3.6%
Engineer		4.0%

Black Orc		8.7%
Choppa		5.8%
Shaman		7.9%
Squig Herder		6.4%

Knight of the Blazing Sun		3.3%
Witch Hunter		8.0%
Warrior Priest		7.1%
Bright Wizard		3.7%

Chosen		12.4%
Marauder		8.3%
Zealot		7.9%
Magus		6.6%


----------



## -Hannibal- (17. Januar 2008)

also ich hab eigentlich nach nem champion aus daoc gefragt aber egal

zur umfrage 
war irgendwie klar das der chosen in der umfrage ganz vorne is
ich werd selbst wohl auch nen chosen anfangen     den schwarzork will ich nich spielen weil ich keine orks mag  und der gardist gefällt mir nich so rein vom style her


----------



## Kuralian (18. Januar 2008)

@Hannibal
dich meinte ich nicht direkt^^
aber die hälfte der Klassen threads wären unnötig, wenn leute mal einfach die offizielle seite durchlesen würden.


----------



## -Hannibal- (18. Januar 2008)

ich hab nix gesagt *vanish* ;D


----------



## -Hannibal- (31. Januar 2008)

palim palim   zum thema chosen würd mich grad nochma interessieren wie des mit den ap's is
wie ich des shcon ma irgendwo gelesen hab  wird er ja keine wut/groll oder sonstiges haben    regenerieren sich dann die ap's schneller  wenn er im kampf is oder wie kann ich mir des vorstellen ??


----------



## dart0r (27. Februar 2008)

Hmmm, hab noch keinen Video über den Auserwählten gesehen oder gefunden.
Habe da anscheinend nicht richtig geschaut.


----------



## -Hannibal- (27. Februar 2008)

Ich denk des liegt daran, das der chosen bis jetz noch nich in der beta implementiert war oder, noch nicht ist.
Bin grad nich up to date.


----------



## Black_Hawk (8. Juni 2008)

Hiho Leutz,     
Ich hab mich mal ein bissl mit dem Auserkorenen beschäftigt mit Skillung und so weiter ich kann es nämlcih kaum noch erwarten den zu zocken^^

Skillungen:
Pfad der Zänkerei: (Waffen/DMG/physisch)
Der Pfad der Zänkerei dreht sich um das direkte und brutale Zerschmettern eures Feindes. Ein Meister der Zänkerei wird eine Zweihandwaffe wohl einem Schild vorziehen und so seine offensive Stärke auf Kosten des Schutzes, den ein Schild bieten würde, extrem erhöhen. Er wird dazu in der Lage sein, einen Schild aufzunehmen, wenn es die Situation erfordert… aber er wird damit nicht glücklich werden.

Waffen Krieger / glaub dass das was wird was man eher im PVP gebrauchen kann steht ja auch da das man den Feind so schnell wie möglich töten will also RvR PVP Skillung schätz ich
_____________________________________________________________________

Pfad der VergeltungTank)
Der Pfad der Vergeltung ist eine schlaue Meisterschaft für jene, die es vorziehen, ihre Feinde zu überleben, und ihre Gegner so lange vergeblich auf einen massiven Schild schlagen lassen, bis diese erschöpft sind, um sie dann mit gut überlegten und bösartigen Attacken zu zermalmen. Ein Spezialist der Vergeltung wird bestimmen, wo die Front verläuft, da er die Frontlinie IST.

Normal Tank wie wir es aus WOW kennen.
_____________________________________________________________________

Pfad der ZwietrachtDMG/Zauber + Physisch)
Der Pfad der Zwietracht taucht in die Tiefen der Geschenke von Tzeentch ein. Ein Meister der Zwietracht erfasst es besser, die Mächte des Chaos zu manipulieren, die um ihn herum wirbeln. Er kann Ausbrüche von magischen Kräften entfesseln oder magische Energie dazu nutzen, seine Nahkampfangriffe unnatürlich zu verstärken. Sein Verständnis von der Natur der Magie ist dennoch weiterhin sehr unvollständig und er kann nicht hoffen, das Geschick und die Macht eines wahren Magus zu erreichen, aber selbst seine kurzen Ausbrüche mit anderweltlicher Magie reichen aus, um ihn zu einem machtvollen Nahkämpfer zu machen. 

Dies wird eher eine PVE ausgerichtete Skillung sein denn es geht um Progs und um im Laufe eines Kampfes Mächte zu manipuilieren (Bosskampf zum Beispiel) könnte aber auch im PVP vllt zu gebrauchen sein müsste man mal kuken wie sich das im Game entwickelt.

_____________________________________________________________________

Dann noch ein kleiner Vergleich zu WOWmit den Skillungen an Hand der Krieger/Pala Skills

Pfad der Zänkerei -------> Waffenskillung (Krieger MS/DMG)

Pfad der Vergeltung -----> Schutzskillung (Krieger oder Pala/Tank)

Pfad der Zwietracht -----> Vergeltung (Pala DMG)

So jetzt hab ich mich hier ein bissl amüsiert was haltet ihr von der Logik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Postet eure Meinung^^
Glaub aber kaum dass das mich dran hindern wird diese Klasse zu spielen denn vom Style der Klasse her find ich die einfach nur geil^^

[attachment=3249:ChosenImg_04s.jpg]


----------



## Moagim (8. Juni 2008)

Immer diese WoW Vergleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pfad der Zänkerei: (Waffen/DMG/physisch)
Macht nicht wirklich Sinn deine Definiton....der Chosen ist ein Tank, somit generel ein Charakter der auf physischen Schaden ausgelegt ist. Das hat nichts mit dem Pfad zu tun, sondern gilt immer.

Waffen Krieger / glaub dass das was wird was man eher im PVP gebrauchen kann steht ja auch da das man den Feind so schnell wie möglich töten will also RvR PVP Skillung schätz ich
Nein, da steht nicht das man den Feind so schnell wie möglich töten will. Etwas so schnell wie möglich zu töten ist die Ansicht der DDs.
Die Tanks haben zwar alle wuchtige Schläge, aber machen nur langsam Schaden-------->Schneller Schaden = DD und kein Tank.
An deiner Stelle würde ich dir sehr davon abraten dich völlig auf diesen Pfad zu konzentrieren, jeglicher Fernkämpfer ist dir gegenüber sowiso schon im Vorteil. Jetzt noch völlig auf den Vergeltungspfad zu verzichten------->Sehr schlechte Idee.

_____________________________________________________________________
Pfad der VergeltungTank)
Nein er ist sowiso ein Tank nicht nur mit diesem Pfad.....stell dir das eher so vor das er seine Tankfähigkeit bei jedem Pfad durch etwas anderes verstärkt.

Normal Tank wie wir es aus WOW kennen.
Völliger Unsinn , Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kein Tank ist in WAR wehrlos, völlig egal ob Schild/Einhand/Zweihand
Beim Vergeltungspfad solltest du es dir eher so vorstellen, das der Chosen sich seine "Wut" aufspaart und den Gegner dann mit einem wuchtigen Schlag zermalmt.
Er setzt bei diesem Pfad eher auf seine Zähigkeit und reduziert "etwas" seine Schlagkraft......wäre es ein WoW Tank, würde er nur dumm rumstehen und warten das andere das töten übernehmen.
Der Chosen im WAR Intro wäre ein gutes Beispiel.....erst schlägt er mit wuchtigen Hieben auf den Sigmarpriester ein und versenkt im die Axt in der Seite. Priester kommt mit göttlicher Kraft wieder hoch.
Der Chosen rührt sich KEIN STÜCK vom Fleck.....*Anstarr* du kommst an mir nicht vorbei......Tritt in die Seite......gewaltiger Hieb mit der Keule.....Priester = Matsch

Der 1 Pfad dient zur verbesserung der Waffenkunst (NICHT des Dmg)
Der 2 Pfad erhöht die Zähigkeit und könnte auch mächtige finale Atacken bieten.
Der 3 Pfad konzentriert sich auf Zermürbung und konstanten(geringen/mittleren) Schaden auch ohne jemanden anzugreifen 

Mischform ist der Weg zum Sieg und nicht einer allein
_____________________________________________________________________
Pfad der ZwietrachtDMG/Zauber + Physisch)
Dies wird eher eine PVE ausgerichtete Skillung sein denn es geht um Progs und um im Laufe eines Kampfes Mächte zu manipuilieren (Bosskampf zum Beispiel) könnte aber auch im PVP vllt zu gebrauchen sein müsste man mal kuken wie sich das im Game entwickelt.

Leider auch völlig aus der Luft gegriffen.
Dieser Pfad verstärkt nur die Auren/Dots des Auserkorenen, das hat rein gar nichts mit PVE zu tun. Es scheint so zu sein das die Gegenwart des Chosen dem Gegner ständig Kraft in Form von Leben/Fähigkeiten entzieht.....dieser Pfad verstärkt das nur noch mehr.
Stell dir mal vor du musst in einer Gruppe gegen 2-3 Chosen im Nahkampf bestehen. 
Die machen jetzt zwar nicht enorm viel Schaden durch ihre Angriffe, aber sich in ihrer Nähe aufzuhalten kann dich auch schon umbringen.

_____________________________________________________________________

Ah ja und bitte, BITTE nicht mit WoW vergleichen....einen Chosen kann man beim besten Willen nicht mit einem WoW Krieger 1:1 vergleichen.


Kommt bitte nicht alle auf die dumme Idee das EIN Pfad DIE PvP Skillung ist......völliger Unsinn in einem PvP Spiel. Man kann jeden Pfad brauchen.
Wenn jeder Tank glaubt, brüllend mit einem Zweihänder fuchtelnd ganz großartig im PvP zu sein....dann können wir uns gleich einsargen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste Pfad dürfte beispielsweise einen großen Nachteil gegen Nahkampf DDs bringen.
Es wurde ja bereits erklärt wie das mit den Rüstungswerten im Verhältnis zum Schaden funktioniert.
Der Nahkampf DD kann nicht schnell genug durch die Tank Rüstung brechen------->Vorteil Tank
Tank verzichtet auf einen Großteil der Rüstung (Schild) ------>bessere Chancen für Nahkampf DDs, die Fernkampf DDs sind sowiso im Vorteil------->Jetzt hat man ein ERNSTHAFTES Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Tankg vs Tank Model hat man dann auch die A.... Karte. Tanks ignorieren die Rüstung des Gegners, Plattenrüstung ist gegen andere Tanks weniger wirkungsvoll.
Hat man jetzt den Vergelter Pfad nicht beachtet....nunja dann hat man praktisch keinen Schutz vor Angriffen und hält auch kaum Treffer aus......von wegen 1 Pfad die RvR Skillung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Juni 2008)

Ja, da kann man nichts mehr dazu sagen, 
Black_Hawk in WAR gibt es Archetypen die sich auf 4 Bereiche verteilen, Tank, MeleeDD, RangeDD, und Heiler, und davon können sie auch nicht weg, ein Tank wird immer ein Tank bleiben und mit keiner Skillung den selben Schaden wie ein MeleeDD verursachen. Jeder Pfad unterstützt den Jeweiligen Archetypen bei seiner Hauptaufgabe. Wer richtig schaden fahren will in WAR der muss sich einen MeleeDDler oder RangeDD erstellen.


----------



## Moagim (8. Juni 2008)

Wenn du einen Tank spielen willst der sich über Dmg definiert----->Schwarzer Gardist

The Blackguard has Hatred, which is a 'flipped' mechanic. You gain hatred through your attacks and the attacks of your allies. By expending hatred powers are more powerfully offensive, by holding in hatred they play more defensively.

Je mehr du austeilst umso mehr Möglichkeiten Anzugreifen bekommst du. Bleibst du in deinem Tobsuchtsanfall wirst du immer schwerer zu besiegen sein.
Allerdings bist du auch hier auf andere angewiesen, wird um dich herum ordentlich gemoscht, steigert sich deine Angriffskraft ins Unendliche. Das bleibt trotzdem im Ramen eines Tanks.
In Massenschlachten sind die Gardisten aber wohl sehr gefährlich. 10 Spieler schlagen zu und der Gardist darf dafür seine stärksten Atacken loslassen ohne selbst viel gekämpft zu haben.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Juni 2008)

Drumm werd ich einen Spielen ^^, wenn sie nicht auf mich draufschlagen dürfen sie halt warten bis ich Amok laufe. Auch eine weitere Möglichkeit zu tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (8. Juni 2008)

Ich stelle mir den Chosen eigentlich als kalten, emotionslosen, bedrohlichen Hühnen vor.

Mitten in einer wilden Schlacht, Chaosanhänger brüllen/geifern zetern, die Imperialen brüllen Befehle.
Alles ein wildes Durcheinander, mitten im Kampfgetümmel die schweigenden gepanzerten Kolosse, in vor Magie knisternder Rüstung.
In so einer Schlacht kann der Anblick eines völlig gelassenen Chosen, der sich auf einen zubewegt erschreckender sein als der wütendste Barbar.
Ein Imperiums Soldat der gerade um sein Leben kämpft und dann kommt SOWAS auf ihn zu......der denkt sich auch nur noch: OH Sche...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten haben immer irgendwie den Khorne Berserker im Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Juni 2008)

Die Jungs haben aber auch Stil, bei denen weißst du immer wo du bist, nämlich auf der falschen seite des Schlachtfelds, und selbst auf der richtigen Seite wäre man nie weitgenug weg. ^^


----------



## LionTamer (9. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> In Massenschlachten sind die Gardisten aber wohl sehr gefährlich. 10 Spieler schlagen zu und der Gardist darf dafür seine stärksten Atacken loslassen ohne selbst viel gekämpft zu haben.



Ja der Schwarze Gardist hat auch ein wenig etwas von einem Henker von Har Ganeth. Die haben im TT die Sonderregel Todesstoß.
Der Schwarze Gardist scheint vom Prinzip ähnliche Fähigkeiten zu besitzen.

Deswegen finde ich ihn auch sehr interessant.
Jünger oder Gardist - da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, aber n DE soll schon der Main werden.  

Zum Thema:
Ja so ein Chosen im "Endstadium" ist bestimmt ne eindruckvolle Figur, wenn er schwergepanzert übers Schlachtfeld stampft von Auren des Tzeentch umgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (9. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Tank spielen willst der sich über Dmg definiert----->Schwarzer Gardist
> 
> The Blackguard has Hatred, which is a 'flipped' mechanic. You gain hatred through your attacks and the attacks of your allies. By expending hatred powers are more powerfully offensive, by holding in hatred they play more defensively.
> 
> ...



Jo passt schon aber ich hab nirgendwo bis jetzt gelesen dass das beim Black Guard so wäre wenn das so wäre würde der mir eher gefallen also LINK PLS!


----------



## Moagim (9. Juni 2008)

Da hast du:

http://www.massively.com/2008/06/04/massiv...-in-a-nutshell/

Dieser Abschnitt------>The Ironbreaker and the Blackguard

Ist auch kein Wunder das du sowas noch nicht gefunden hast ------->Stand 4 Juni

Trotzdem an alle die (immer noch) glauben das derjenige mit der tollsten Rüstung und der größten Waffe alles und jeden umnietet.......
gewöhnt euch bitte ab ein OFFline Spiel mit einem ONlinespiel gleichzusetzen.
Es ist einfach nicht so, das ihr euch wie in Gothic/Elder Scrolls/ (beliebige weiterere Titel aus dem Genre) oder gar einem Strategiespiel Ritter>Bogenschütze verhalten könnt.
Die einzige wirkliche Stärke des großen, bösen Plattenträgers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist seine Zähigkeit NICHT seine Angriffskraft.......egal wie sehr ihr euch verrenkt um es umzubiegen.

Grausam wenn die Tanks in Veruf kommen weil soviele meinen sie wären die gefährlichste Klasse (auf den Schaden bezogen)
Tanks lassen den Gegner zu sich kommen und "zerschellen".......einfach vorrennen und wild um sich schlagen----->Da spielt man besser einen Nahkampf DD.


----------



## Tornok (26. Juni 2008)

Die dickste Klasse zum Tank verurteilt. :X dann werd ihc mir wohl einen anderen char machen


----------



## Moagim (26. Juni 2008)

Tornok schrieb:


> Die dickste Klasse zum Tank verurteilt. :X dann werd ihc mir wohl einen anderen char machen



Nö der Schwarzork ist dicker.
Gehts schon wieder mit dem: Tank = sooooo schlecht, weil er kein DD ist los? Archetyp System mal lesen -.-


----------



## Badumsaen (26. Juni 2008)

Er will halt fät dmg roxxorn, mit dem pösesten char  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es is ja wohl klar dass die best gepanzerte klasse der tank ist oder? Oder soll der Zelot tanken? sähe ja wohl blöd aus.


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Juni 2008)

Man bräuchte halt einen Grundkursus in Rollenspielfragen, oder einen gennerellen Sticky, so nach dem Motto:

1. Regel: Je mehr Rüstung eine Klasse besizt desto weniger Schaden macht sie.
2. Regel: .....blablabla.... blablabla.....
..
..
..
..
86. Regel: Nur weil du den Gegenstand benutzen kannst heist das nicht das du darauf Bedarf anmelden kannst.

Fände ich mal eine gute Idee, wer würde mitmachen?


----------



## Tornok (26. Juni 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcwJGcqjU6s...ted&search=
zum Thema dmg der einzige der das wirklich festlegt ist der spieler selbst. ab 2.30 bitte.

"1. Regel: Je mehr Rüstung eine Klasse besizt desto weniger Schaden macht sie."

Und du spielst WoW Oo? Meeleshaman :X oder Hunter der seine Klasse beherscht...


----------



## Moagim (26. Juni 2008)

Tornok schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcwJGcqjU6s...ted&search=
> zum Thema dmg der einzige der das wirklich festlegt ist der spieler selbst. ab 2.30 bitte.



Juhu auf ein neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du....Dmg....falsch...interpretieren.

Tank macht Dmg
Tank aber kein DD, daher andere Art des Dmg. Verstanden?

Wir haben ------>11 Seiten<-----lang versucht es blackstorm666 zu erklären...lies das.

Und nein der Spieler legt das nicht fest sondern der Entwickler. Du kannst nur im Rahmen deines Archetyps handeln. (Nur weils in WoW vom Spieler abhängt, ist das keine allgemeingültige Tatsache)
Tank = viel Kraft im Arm, aber eine "lahme Krücke" was das zuhauen angeht.
Melee = Wenig Kraft im Arm, aber schnell im zuhauen.

Dmg ist nicht gleich Dmg. Siehe meine Erläuterungen dazu....ich schreibe das jetzt nicht schon wieder auf.



Tornok schrieb:


> "1. Regel: Je mehr Rüstung eine Klasse besizt desto weniger Schaden macht sie."
> 
> Und du spielst WoW Oo? Meeleshaman :X oder Hunter der seine Klasse beherscht...



Dazu kann man nur noch LOL sagen.

Hier ist nicht das WoW Forum und wir reden von WAR nicht von WoW. WoW hat KEIN Archetyp System, wie es hier der Fall ist.


----------



## sTereoType (26. Juni 2008)

Tornok schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcwJGcqjU6s...ted&search=
> zum Thema dmg der einzige der das wirklich festlegt ist der spieler selbst. ab 2.30 bitte.
> 
> "1. Regel: Je mehr Rüstung eine Klasse besizt desto weniger Schaden macht sie."
> ...


in wow gbt es nur das gesetz des stärken, nur interpretieren das viele so das man alleine alles roxxorn können muss. Daraus entsteht dann später eine Klassendissoziation und keiner weiß was er außer dmg noch kann. das wird durch das archetypen-prinzip in WAR schon von anfang an umgangen.


----------



## Tornok (27. Juni 2008)

jojo i know hat man aber bei anderen games auch vorne weg in forums erzählt und es kam doch anders. seht mich einfach als unverbesserlich ^^. Danke trotzdem für die zahlreiche hilfe.
Egal was erzählt wird ihr werdets eh selber herausfinden müssen obs stimmt ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Juni 2008)

Tornok schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcwJGcqjU6s...ted&search=
> zum Thema dmg der einzige der das wirklich festlegt ist der spieler selbst. ab 2.30 bitte.
> 
> "1. Regel: Je mehr Rüstung eine Klasse besizt desto weniger Schaden macht sie."
> ...



Ich habe mit keinem Wort erwähnt das das bei WoW der Fall ist, das ist ja gerade dort das Problem einige Klassen richten an ihrer Rüstung gesehen viel zu viel Schaden an.


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Tornok schrieb:


> jojo i know hat man aber bei anderen games auch vorne weg in forums erzählt und es kam doch anders. seht mich einfach als unverbesserlich ^^. Danke trotzdem für die zahlreiche hilfe.
> Egal was erzählt wird ihr werdets eh selber herausfinden müssen obs stimmt ^^



Tatsächlich?
Bei welchem Onlinespiel hat man das Archetyp System, so wie es derzeit aufgebaut ist "in forums erzählt", welches bei Release dann völlig anders war?


----------



## Geige (27. Juni 2008)

also versprochen wird oft viel von den entwicklern und
halten tun sies nur selten ich glaub das wollte er uns damit sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (2. Juli 2008)

Das stimmt, es werden immer viele Versprechungen gemacht und wenige gehalten.....wie in der Politik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Doch ich in WAR werden sie das gröbste so hinkriegen wie es geplant ist wie das Balancing, die Atmosphäre usw.


----------



## Geige (2. Juli 2008)

hoffentlich stimmt die balance sonst werdens düste zeiten für war =S


----------



## Plimpi (21. August 2008)

Hi, 
ich wollte mal fragen ob man den auserwählten auch als dd spielen kann à la MS Warri aus wow( mir fällt nix anderes als vergleich ein)
Mir gefällt nämlich das design ich aber keinen tank spielen. 
Hab in der open beta zwar zeit zum ausprobieren aber wenns wer weiß wär ja auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Plimpi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte mal fragen ob man den auserwählten auch als dd spielen kann à la MS Warri aus wow( mir fällt nix anderes als vergleich ein)
> Mir gefällt nämlich das design ich aber keinen tank spielen.
> Hab in der open beta zwar zeit zum ausprobieren aber wenns wer weiß wär ja auch nicht schlecht
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NEIN, selbst mit voller Zweihänderskillung kannst du nichtmal ansatzweise zum DDler werden.
Du bist dann ein Defftank mit Zweihänder um mal beim WoW Vergleich zu bleiben.

Grob: Chosen 300Dmg mit Moralschlag 600  DDler steigen gleichmal bei 800 ein.
Chosen= Tank das IST so und BLEIBT so.


----------



## Urando (21. August 2008)

Wenn ich mir anschau, die votings á la "Welche klasse spielst du?" ist der auserkorener immer der erste, und ich glaub kaum jemand ist im klaren das es wirklich ein tank ist der kaum dmg austeilt, alle sind wirklich nur auf diese screenshots rattig..


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir anschau, die votings á la "Welche klasse spielst du?" ist der auserkorener immer der erste, und ich glaub kaum jemand ist im klaren das es wirklich ein tank ist der kaum dmg austeilt, alle sind wirklich nur auf diese screenshots rattig..



Hrhr ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da wird das Geheule rießig sein, sobald sie alle sehen das man sich selbst mit übelster Verrenkung kein bischen in Richtung DDler bewegen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (21. August 2008)

Eben, und so ne zauberin ist ja eh zu langweilig, ich mein, schon allein der name.. die mcaht bestimmt kein dmg , dann lieber einen cool aussehenden auserwaehlten ^^


----------



## Plimpi (21. August 2008)

genau deshalb hab ich ja gefragt: damit ich später nicht heulen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plimpi (21. August 2008)

Weil wir ja eh schon dabei sind: Könnt ihr mir verraten inwiefern sich die spielweisen von magus und zauberin unterscheiden? ist das eher DoTs   vs.    Burstdmg oder wie?


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Plimpi schrieb:


> Weil wir ja eh schon dabei sind: Könnt ihr mir verraten inwiefern sich die spielweisen von magus und zauberin unterscheiden? ist das eher DoTs   vs.    Burstdmg oder wie?



Der Magus schwirrt eher selten herum.....Die Dämonen sind eher "stationäre Geschütze" bzw man kann sich nicht mehr vom Beschwörungort lösen, wenn man sie nutzen will.
Die Zauberin hat wohl den höheren "Burstdmg" wenn du es schon so formulierst...


----------



## crazy-warlock (22. August 2008)

Weil wir grad schon beim Auserkorenen sind, ich hätt da mal ne Frage.
Meint ihr der Ansturm auf diese Klasse wird sich recht zügig legen? Der Auserkorene is halt im moment die Karriere die mir am meisten zusagt (ja ich weis, dass das ein Tank is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber ich hab halt keine Lust keine Gilde zu finden, weil es heist: "Öh, Auserkorene brauch mer keine mehr, da hammer schon zwei dutzend von"... oder so ähnlich.


----------



## froost @ka ... (22. August 2008)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> "Öh, Auserkorene brauch mer keine mehr, da hammer schon zwei dutzend von"... oder so ähnlich.



Wird wahrscheinlich nicht ausbleiben da der CHOSEN jetzt schon eine sehr beliebte Klasse ist und ich muss sagen, 
obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so der Tank Spieler bin sogar mir macht er spass.
Aber das du überhaupt keine Gilde findest oder so glaube ich nicht, denke da muss mann sich halt durch den eigenen Spielskill aus der Masse hervorheben.


----------



## Dilan (22. August 2008)

Wartets ab das "oh misst" wird shco gros sgenug sein, oder du rennst wirklich alle 10 meter an en choosen der meint er wärn DD oO *grusel*

Dann kommen die Hexen-X, wenn die jungs und mädels dann irgendwann merken, wird wohl nich allzu lang dauern, das da nix mit 3 stunden im stealth aufn 1 hit opfer warten is.

Wird bestimmt nochlustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kardan (22. August 2008)

Von allem was ich bisher gelesen habe ist es scheints wirklich so, daß direkte Vergleiche mit WoW nicht funktionieren (obwohl ich sie trotzdem hilfreich finde). In WoW ist es möglich jede Klasse so zu skillen, daß sie ein vollwertiger Damagedealer wird. Das Problem dort ist eher das Equipment zu bekommen, daß nötig ist um die Rolle auszufüllen. In Warhammer scheinen die Character ihre Grundrichtung zu behalten und variieren durch die Skillung lediglich die Art und Weise wie sie sie ausfüllen.
Ein Chosen bleibt also ein Tank. Im PvP ist die Rolle des Tanks, die Gegner zu belästigen und die Verbündeten zu schützen. Ein DD Chosen wird daß unter anderem mit Schaden tun (nützlich ist hier der Tauntskill, der seinen Schaden auf das verspottete Ziel solange um 30% steigert bis dieser sich ihm widmet und niemand anderem), während ein anders geskillter Chosen die Aufgabe des Schutzes und der Ablenkung anders ausführt.

In WoW konnte man aus einem Krieger einen hundertprozentigen DD machen und im PvP sogar den Mächtigsten. In War wird das wohl nicht der Fall sein. Wer also seinen Daseinszweck darin sieht Gegner zu töten, der sollte keinen Chosen spielen.


----------



## B3N (22. August 2008)

Arghl - ich hat heute die komplette Forenstuktur von beiden Seiten, also Ordnung und Zerstörung nach Karrieren aufgedröselt und alle Beiträge entsprechend verschoben. Leider ist mit beim Auserkorenen ein Fehler unterlaufen, und ich habe 5 verschiedene Themen zum Auserkorenen miteinander verschmolzen. Dies kann ich leider nicht mehr Rückgängig machen. 

Sorry hierfür! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (23. August 2008)

Mal ne Frage, ist es denn mit dem Chosen möglich in nem 1vs1 zu bestehen?


----------



## Nethraniel (23. August 2008)

Wenn alles passt, kannst du als Chosen im 1on1 jeden MeleeDD umkloppen.


----------



## Dilan (24. August 2008)

das leigt daran das der CHoosen eben ein Tank ist, und die Tanks die Konter Karrieren zu den melee DD sind. Dafür wirst du als Choosen in 1on1 situationen von beinahe jedem Range DPS spieler zerpflückt werden. Archetypen System eben.

Wieder einmal sei gesagt:

WAR = kein 1on1 spiel

@ B3n 

Da warst in der ganzen WAR vorfreude bestimmt etwas abgelenkt *g* aber es is ja nur der choosen Threat, wirds noch genug von geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vendetto (28. August 2008)

Bitte lasst diese Vergleiche mit WoW bleiben... früher oder später werdet ihr schon merken dass es 2 verschiedene spiele sind, ledeglich das ganre ist gleich.

Nur weil der Zauber benutzt macht es ihn nicht zum pala, der schwertmeister soll auch zauber im nahkampf benutzes und ist auch kein pala.... ich zumindest kann mir keinen auserwählten in ner blase vor ner Horde Ordler weglaufen vorstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dharek (29. August 2008)

Ist zwar nicht engültig was hier steht, baer man kann sich immerhin schonmal einen ganz guten Eindruck davon verschaffen, was der Auserkoren können wird.

http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=13#0:0:0:0:0:0:25


----------



## Korak (30. August 2008)

Kardan schrieb:


> Ein Chosen bleibt also ein Tank. Im PvP ist die Rolle des Tanks, die Gegner zu belästigen und die Verbündeten zu schützen. Ein DD Chosen wird daß unter anderem mit Schaden tun (nützlich ist hier der Tauntskill, der seinen Schaden auf das verspottete Ziel solange um 30% steigert bis dieser sich ihm widmet und niemand anderem), während ein anders geskillter Chosen die Aufgabe des Schutzes und der Ablenkung anders ausführt.



Also die Fähigkeit find ich schon mal richtig gut aber was hat der Chosen den noch tolles um auch würklich im RvR nützlich zu sein?
Weil meist ist es ja so das ein Tank im RvR nicht so viel sinn macht, oder braucht man sich da keine sorgen machen das man im RvR nutzlos ist ?


----------



## Snaady (1. September 2008)

hmm wow vergleiche kann man schwer ziehen....

hat jemand schonmal probiert die alten daoc klassen als vergleich zu versuchen?

nahkämpfer mit magie hört sich nach champ an


----------



## Recc (2. September 2008)

ne champ war auf positive effekte...

chosen macht ehr negative auf alle feinde um ihn herum


----------



## Aresblood (7. September 2008)

Also ich möchte keine vergleiche  zu WoW ziehn, War ist ja eher auf PvP/RVR ausgelegt und ich meine auch das der chosen sowohl als tank im PVP und auch als DD im PVP sehr nützlich sein wird wegen Debuffs.
Ich meine auch das man durch eine richtige skillung den Chosen zu einem vollkommenen DD machen kann oda zu einem Tank, als DD wäre er meiner Meinung nach auch sehr sinn voll wegen seiner schweren rüstung, ich glaube auch das er viel schaden machen wird im PvP wegen seiner mächtigen Nahkampfwaffe ( Zweihänder waffen ).
zu dem wird der chosen zwar nich so schnell agieren können (wegen rüstung und anderem,), wie andere klassen die eine leichtere Rüstung tragen können und dadurch auch schneller agieren können, jedoc wird er viel einstecken können.
Also ich meine das man den chosen in verschieden varianten spielen kann, wegen der drei Skill trees

(wenn ich gegen einen chosen kampfen würde der dort als tank agiert , würde mich dies net intressieren sondern ich würde die healer plätten , das Herz einer jeden schlacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .) 

Er wird schon eine interessante klasse sein wie jede Klasse in War 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und mit viel skill bzw. Übung wird schon alles rund gehn.

MFG Aresblood wir sehn uns auf dem schlachtfeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (8. September 2008)

mit 2 hand waffe macht er trozdem um einiges weniger dmg als ein richtiger dd .... ^^ die tank klassen sind im rvr ehr zum verteidigen ihrer verbündeten (das geht sogar ziemlich gut) und zum "stören" der gegner da ... nicht zum ummoschen


----------



## davinci2k8 (9. September 2008)

Snaady schrieb:


> hmm wow vergleiche kann man schwer ziehen....
> 
> hat jemand schonmal probiert die alten daoc klassen als vergleich zu versuchen?
> 
> nahkämpfer mit magie hört sich nach champ an



vergleich in DAoC würde am ehesten der Arawnritter kommen, auren die gegner schwächen dich stärker machen... Champ hatte soweit ich weiss single dd, debuffs...paar selfbuffs

was ich bisher erlebt habe auf dem weg bis rang 5 chosen, 2auren widerstand oder stärke abzug des gegners und gutschrift für die grp...als reinen tank kann man den chsosen auch nicht bezeichnen da es doch schon drauf ankommt wie man ab lvl 11 weiterskillt, dd deftank oder offtank


----------



## Moagim (9. September 2008)

davinci2k8 schrieb:


> vergleich in DAoC würde am ehesten der Arawnritter kommen, auren die gegner schwächen dich stärker machen... Champ hatte soweit ich weiss single dd, debuffs...paar selfbuffs
> 
> was ich bisher erlebt habe auf dem weg bis rang 5 chosen, 2auren widerstand oder stärke abzug des gegners und gutschrift für die grp...als reinen tank kann man den chsosen auch nicht bezeichnen da es doch schon drauf ankommt wie man ab lvl 11 weiterskillt, dd deftank oder offtank



Nur zu dumm, das man mit dem ersten Baum weniger Damage macht als mit dem dritten und zweiten kombiniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Angriff mit dem er den meisten Schaden macht wird im dritten Baum verstärkt...nicht im ersten.

Die Einteilung dd/deff/offtank kannst du bei dem nicht machen.


----------



## Valkyr X (11. September 2008)

Moin Community,

Eigentlich bin ich nicht so lahm im Verstehen ABER
welche Rolle übernimmt der Chosen denn jetzt im RvR/PvP.

Wie ja mittlerweile hinlänglich ausdiskutiert ist er kein DD! Aber wie tankt man denn bitte schön andere Spieler? (kann sein, dass ich durch die Krankheit WOW mir das einfach nicht vorstellen kann).
Stell ich mich durch die Kollisionsabfrage zwischen z.b. nen MeeleDD und meine Caster und hau ihm mit iwelchen Skills auf die Mütze, sodass er net an mir vorbei kann, ärger dabei noch andere durch meine Aura und halte solange durch, bis meine DDs die "Bösen Buben" der Ordnung zerpflückt haben???

Oder kann man da eigentlich nicht von Tank sprechen (also im PVP/RvR). Da es aber kein DD ist bleibt die Frage für mich: WAS IST ER DANN?

Ich dreh am Rad^^ Hatte mich sehr auf den Chosen gefreut...aber mittlerweile bin ich einfach so dermaßen verwirrt^^

Hoffe auf ein klärendes Statement, sodass ich mich wieder auf meinen 
Chaos-Tank-nicht-wirklich-DD-bösen-Pala-was-auch-immer-Chosen 
freuen kann

Für Tzeentch!


----------



## Yldrasson (11. September 2008)

Meinen Erfahrungen nach hat der Chosen im PvP die Aufgabe, Nahkampf-DDs umzubolzen, wenn die auf leichter gepanzerte Ziele gehen wollen.
Oh ja... wie oft hat ein Chosen meinem Hexenjäger die Visage poliert, wenn ich mich an Magi und Zeloten rangeschlichen habe... xD


----------



## Valkyr X (11. September 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Meinen Erfahrungen nach hat der Chosen im PvP die Aufgabe, Nahkampf-DDs umzubolzen, wenn die auf leichter gepanzerte Ziele gehen wollen.
> Oh ja... wie oft hat ein Chosen meinem Hexenjäger die Visage poliert, wenn ich mich an Magi und Zeloten rangeschlichen habe... xD



Also quasi ein Mix aus DD und Supporter für die Caster und Heiler? mh...klingt spaßig^^


----------



## Blackph0enix (11. September 2008)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich den Verderbnis Pfad einschlagen, obwohl im buffed Artikel steht, dass der eher für PvE ist. 
Man hat ja noch 10 Meisterschaftspunkte frei wenn man einen Pfad komplett durchskillt. Diese Punkte werde ich dann in Missklang setzen,
dann erhält man die -25% Heal Aura ja auch. Ausserdem gibt es im Verderbnis-Pfad ja auch Technicken um die Grp zu supporten, auch im PvP.
Glaubt ihr das is sinnvoll? Vielleicht ist es ja auch besser ganz in Missklang zu skillen, aber im Endeffekt wird man es einfach mal ausprobieren müssen.

Zum "Es gibt viel zuviele Chosen ones"-Thema:
Ich werde meinen Chosen auf Tank skillen, wozu er meiner Meinung nach auch gedacht ist und wenn die ganzen Leute die mit dem DMG machen wollen merken,
 dass es mit nem Chaosbarbar viel besser geht oder mit nem Magus, werden sie hoffentlich switchen. Das was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist eher,
 dass die DMG-Chosens in den Szenarien rumeiern, ohne viel DMG zu machen und man deswegen öfters mal verliert. xD


----------



## Sethek (11. September 2008)

Valkyr schrieb:


> Also quasi ein Mix aus DD und Supporter für die Caster und Heiler? mh...klingt spaßig^^



Keine Ahnung, was so ein Auserkorener jetzt im Endeffekt ist, aber es ist wirklich stressig...

2-3 Auren aufrechterhalten, dauernd überlegen, ob man jetzt die Aura schon wechselt oder ob man auslaufen in Kauf nimmt und nen skill benutzt, das ist alleine schon knifflig. Dazu kommt:

 1. Gibt es eine Engstelle, die von 300 Pfund Fleisch, Metall und mutagener Chaosenergie blockiert werden will?

 2. Gibt es einen vorwitzigen Rapier- oder Dolchschwinger, der gerade den Kuttentragenden Götterdienern neben mir an die Weichteile will?

 3. Kurzer Rundblick - wo sind die Heiler, überleb ich das?

.
.
.
.
.
 138. Mach ich denn Schaden?

Ist im RvR einfach klasse zu spielen. Man ist nach 2 Runden schlicht fertig, kein Vergleich zu den "Hirn aus, Zerg oder Rush"-WoW-BGs, in denen man nebenbei den Hund streicheln oder ein Fußbad tätigen kann.


----------



## Valkyr X (12. September 2008)

Good morning again^^

um das thema von gestern nochmal kurz aufzugreifen:

Der Chosen ist auch mit klasischer Tank skillung im RVR zu gebrauchen?...einen solchen Weg wäre ich nämlich am liebsten gegangen.
Oder er ist zumindest auch mit nicht-tank-skillung im PVE zu gebrauchen?
Das wäre ja echt kacke, wenn der Chosen im PVE voll abschmiert, solange er nicht Tank geskillt ist. Hatte halt gehofft, dass man mit ner Tank-Skillung im PVP als Beschützer der armen Caster rockt und zusätzlich im PVE nen guten Tank abgibt. 
Wenn man das anstrebt (sprich aktives PVP aber trotzdem den PVE-Contend ordenltich mitmachen wollen) was würdet ihr dann empfehlen?


Nachtrag: Wie kann man in WAR umskillen (ähnlich wie in WOW für ne Summe Gold -  und wie teuer wäre sowas dann?). Wenns flott geht, kann man sowas ja auch einfach austesten


----------



## Helevorn (12. September 2008)

Valkyr schrieb:


> Good morning again^^
> 
> um das thema von gestern nochmal kurz aufzugreifen:
> 
> ...



die fragen wird man erst in ein paar tagen nach release beantworten können. da sind wir halt alle wow geschädigt, wo du als def im pvp 0,0 machen kannst und als fury im pve später nichts mehr tanken kannst.

generell zum chosen: ja es laufen myriaden davon rum, aber wartet mal den release dann ab. klar, es wird der nr.1 destruction char am anfang sein, allein durch sein aussehen und style. aber das wird sich im laufe der zeit relativieren. nämlich ab dort, wo die masse an "DD-Chosen" feststellen wird das sie nicht die plattenschurken sind, die alles one-hitten.

traditionell findet meist eine "lemminge-wellenbewegung" statt nach release, je nach meinungslage in den einschlägigen foren und chats, was denn nun aktuell genau die imbaste fotm klasse ist. diese quillt dann halt über.

der chosen wird (hoffentlich) der fels in der brandung sein. *du legst fest wo die front ist, denn du bist die front!* mein schild, mein schwert, meine zauber und auren werden dort sein wo der feind ist und ihn aufhalten wo immer es geht.

wer meint einen "ninja-Kill0r" melee-dd zocken zu wollen, wähle bitte die entsprechende klasse. danke.


----------



## Moagim (12. September 2008)

Valkyr schrieb:


> Good morning again^^
> 
> um das thema von gestern nochmal kurz aufzugreifen:
> 
> ...



100% ja. Er ist damit sogar besser im Sinne von "er haut mehr weg"

Mit 10 Punkten corruption einschließlich downfall geskillt (der knockdown= WICHTIG!) rest in Discord ist man in allen Bereichen von WAR sehr effektiv. Du kannst trotzdem Zweihänder verwenden...gegen Heros ist das nicht ratsam aber Champions gehen damit auch locker. Du hast damit sämtliche Verlangsamungseffekte und Stuneffekte ausgebaut, gleichzeitig deinen stärksten Angriff maximiert.....da kann dir da im PvP fast keiner wegrennen, auserdem kannst du mit den Knockdowns+Knockback (der zählt im PVE auch als Knockdown) jeden Mob den Hauptteil des Kampfes auf den Boden schmettern = er macht dabei keinen Schaden mehr.
Im Corruption wird auch noch die Selbstheilungsaura verstärkt...damit kann man gegnerische Nahkämpfer in den Wahnsinn treiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...die Aura wirkt auch auf dein Team, da freuen sich die melees

Als 40er Chosen hats einfach mehr Spaß gemacht mit Corruption/Discord als mit Dread.


----------



## Valkyr X (12. September 2008)

ja geil,

genau diese beiden Antworten wollt ich haben! Endlich ein wenig Licht im Chosen-Chaos (omg, was für ein schlechtes Wortspiel^^)

Hoffe auch, dass möglichst viele leute feststellen, dass der Chosen nicht ihre Erwartungen (Imba-DD) erfüllt und sich anderweitig umschauen. Aber ganz ehrlich, so wei der Chosen jetzt auf mich wirkt, werde ich ihn lieben!!!!

Danke an die Leute mit soviel Geduld mir das zu erklären! (Moagim, Helevorn, Sethek, etc.pp u.a. usw.^^)

Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld und werden Seite an Seite den Ruhm und den Schrecken Tzeentchs in die Welt tragen!!

- falls ihr vorhabt weiterhin destruction zu spielen^^


----------



## Malachin (15. September 2008)

also ich hab meine antwort heute im rvr gehabt als ich mich ( chosen ) in nen türrahmen gestellt habe und mein schild hochgehalten habe..bischen die aurengetwisted und gewartet bis meine caster das volk vor mir zerlegt hat. war schön anzusehen das keiner durch mich durch/an mirvorbei laufen konnte und die weichen typen hinter mir zerlegen konnte *g* . und aurentwisting..naja, ist im prinzip das gleiche wie beim daoc pala bzw situationsabhängig..man brauchts nicht immer aber ist nicht schlecht wenn mans kann ;o) .


----------



## Gribasu (18. September 2008)

ich werd meinen auserwählten auch spielen,obwohl mal sehn....
ist wie bei HDRO dachte hey wächter sind gut,naja wenn das spiel ausbalanciert gewesen waere,waeren sie auch gut gewesen.

Was der eine schrieb leuchtet ein ,je mehr rüstung desto mehr def,desto weniger dmg macht man.

Werd den weiterspielen,bestimmt verskillen wie immer =)
Und dann mal sehn.

Jede Klasse is nützlich,ob se mehr dmg macht oder nicht.


----------

